# Supreme cat show NEC - advice?



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I've just been having a nose at the GCCF website and in particular the page dedicated to the supreme cat show (scheduled to take place in November @ the NEC) . I'd love to take Layla my blue cp BSH more for fun than anything else and also have the opportunity to drool over the other cats there. It looks like a great family day out with all my kids being cat lovers and the OH (former dog person  ) being the most cat daft of us all!

I'm a complete and utter cat show novice so any advice aimed particularly at this show - requirements, prices, forms needing to be completed, items needed, grooming prep etc would be more than welcome


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

The Supreme is probably not the best show to start with as it is usually twice as busy (though it will be busier this year with the introduction of allowing any cat to enter). 

You're probably better going to something between now & then but if you don't want to be prepared to be quite daunted on the day. It would cost about £35 to £40 to enter one cat. The schedule & entry form will be on the website late July or August to fill in & send in. With the Supreme, unlike other shows, you don't need to worry about what colour everything is in the pen (all other GCCF shows MUST be white trays & bowls & blankets). You may even want to decorate your pen (you can by curtains for about £50 specifically designed for the pens at the show). With the Supreme the have ring judging which is very uncommon in the UK (as most GCCF shows are judged at the pen) so your cat will have to be ferried about a bit.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> The Supreme is probably not the best show to start with as it is usually twice as busy (though it will be busier this year with the introduction of allowing any cat to enter).
> 
> You're probably better going to something between now & then but if you don't want to be prepared to be quite daunted on the day. It would cost about £35 to £40 to enter one cat. The schedule & entry form will be on the website late July or August to fill in & send in. With the Supreme, unlike other shows, you don't need to worry about what colour everything is in the pen (all other GCCF shows MUST be white trays & bowls & blankets). You may even want to decorate your pen (you can by curtains for about £50 specifically designed for the pens at the show). With the Supreme the have ring judging which is very uncommon in the UK (as most GCCF shows are judged at the pen) so your cat will have to be ferried about a bit.


I thought ring judging was only for dogs 

Possibly not best for either mine or Layla's first foray into the world of cat showing then 

Does anyone know of any smaller scale GCCF cat shows (midlands area preffered as I can stay with family there) over the summer that are still taking applications???


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Show schedules are roughly 3 months before the show with the closing date between one to two months before the show.

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

Have a look. Most shows are shut that are happening before mid July now. If you see something, look on the website & it will have a schedule (as long as it is not later than September) which will tell you when it is shut for entries, how much they cost, where they are, what judges & what classes are available.

Ring judging isn't like dog judging. It essentially means there is a judge in one "ring" surrounded by pens that are indiscriminate with cats called up & placed in the pens as & when they are required for judging. All other GCCF shows involve a judge rolling around a trolley to the pens instead.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> Show schedules are roughly 3 months before the show with the closing date between one to two months before the show.
> 
> Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
> 
> ...


Ah I see  That doesn't so bad. I had visions of trying to get Layla to pose in a ring surrounded by people :lol:

Pen ferrying isn't so bad. I dunno I'll see. I can't afford to travel around shows and pay to enter them etc etc all the time but would still like to do one as a one off. I'm thinking that I may as well make the most of it and go for the biggest. If it all goes horribly wrong then I can retreat back to my little cave in deepest darkest Wales never to be seen again by the cat showing community :lol:

I'll have a butchers at the link though to see what else is diddling before the years out


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wyvern show in worcestershire sept 11th
have you visited a show? may be worth doing that 1st.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> wyvern show in worcestershire sept 11th
> have you visited a show? may be worth doing that 1st.


Yes I've been looking at this and Layla's breeder will be there also, hmmmm........


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Out of interest what classes would Layla be eligible to enter? She will be 12 months in September and is neutered.


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

She would be in the adult nuetuer open and then whatever couler she is you the pick 3 side classes or miscallanious.


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> wyvern show in worcestershire sept 11th
> have you visited a show? may be worth doing that 1st.


I'm thinking of going to that one too, it looks great.

I definitely want to go to the supreme as a visitor, I think I'd be too scared to bring a cat! :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Baby British said:


> Yes I've been looking at this and Layla's breeder will be there also, hmmmm........


My advice is to speak with her breeder. Prehaps she can help you with the entry form and help you on the show day. You can enter the supreme too, but can go feeling more confident.

The first cat I took to a show his breeder helped me via email and the phone on what classes to enter etc.. and she then helped me know what to do on the day.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> My advice is to speak with her breeder. Prehaps she can help you with the entry form and help you on the show day. You can enter the supreme too, but can go feeling more confident.
> 
> The first cat I took to a show his breeder helped me via email and the phone on what classes to enter etc.. and she then helped me know what to do on the day.


I've emailed Layla's breeder today and she's agreed to help me 

I'm thinking maybe just heading to the supreme this year as a visitor as someone else has said but we'll see. I've left a message with one of the show managers to get in touch with me as well as I need to clear a few things up ahead of submitting my application.


----------

